# Any Sharon Sweet Fans Out There



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She quit her singing career after endless hounding about her throid related obesity. She had a marvouls Verdi voice. Periodically Met Opera Radio has presented a live recording of her in Stiffelio. The voice is huge, solid, even and very beautiful with great security up top. Did anyone hear her live? Stiffelio has some gorgeous music!!!!! It was one of those voices like Jane Eaglen that had a slow natural vibrato.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She quit her singing career after endless hounding about her throid related obesity. She had a marvouls Verdi voice. Periodically Met Opera Radio has presented a live recording of her in Stiffelio. The voice is huge, solid, even and very beautiful with great security up top. Did anyone hear her live? Stiffelio has some gorgeous music!!!!! It was one of those voices like Jane Eaglen that had a slow natural vibrato.


I saw her at the Met back in the day, must have been 20 years ago. Yes. She was good....but her weight....a shame.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> In a column in Opera News, Sweet stated that she made the move out of frustration with the current operatic scene which emphasized physical appearance over voice. She cited her struggles with Hashimoto's syndrome, a thyroid condition.


Shame she felt for all those harsh vile critics .


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A beautiful rich timbre. The vibrato bothers me at high pitch and volume.


----------

